# [SOLVED] ImportError: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared

## Xywa

Witam,

Przestał mi działać jeden program i mam taki komunikate błedu w logach jak poniżej, macie jakieś pomysły co jest nie tak? Robiłem revdep-rebuild i python-updater.

```
BPT BUILD 4.1.2.20393

start time:  Thu Jan 10 12:34:24 2013

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/cx_Freeze/initscripts/Console.py", line 27, in <module>

  File "bpt.py", line 36, in <module>

  File "ExtensionLoader_PyQt4_QtGui.py", line 12, in <module>

ImportError: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Last edited by Xywa on Fri Jan 11, 2013 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

stawiam na upgarde gcc

/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/files/fix_libtool_files.sh 

przebuduj pyqt jesli nie pomoze

----------

## Xywa

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> stawiam na upgarde gcc
> 
> /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/files/fix_libtool_files.sh 
> 
> przebuduj pyqt jesli nie pomoze

 

Zrobiłem jedno i drugie i pomogło   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Wielkie dzięki!!!

----------

